
End of “social VR”? Sansar shifting emphasis away from VR - Kroeler
http://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/05/sansar-social-vr-linden-lab-pc.html
======
berg01
Linden labs. A dying company. Not sure what this is relevant for.

